# Chilled Cucumber Soup



## Cabin_Decor (Mar 3, 2010)

Chilled Cucumber Soup looks so delicious. I love buttermilk, so this is probably right up my alley. I like to chop up cucumbers and add them to my tuna salads, give it a nice crispness to it.
.-= Cabin Decor´s last blog ..Timeless Country Small Nightstand =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

The cucumber soup tastes as great as it looks! Cucumber is a very useful vegetables, yet is very underrated and under-used in my opinion. I like adding cucumbers to many things, including sandwiches. It gives a sandwich a fresh, crisp zing to it. 

Thanks for stopping by, and I hope you enjoy the recipe.


----------

